# Has anyone experienced wild neos turning blue after lights out?



## dvc (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I have some wild neos in a 10 gal/ planted tank. One night I turned on the lights and noticed a couple wild neos were blue. After 10 minutes they turned back to there natural color. Has anyone else experienced this? If I cull them will they be blue permanently?

Thanks!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

This is normal noctural behavior/colors. Pencilfish show this even more by popsong all their color and sleeping against some cover around the surface. It is just a way of protection...


----------



## BeastMaster (Apr 11, 2013)

Never had that happen yet. Have had freshly caught female wild Neos that varied in shades of dark blue (indigo) to light translucent blue placed in a tank and within 48-72 hrs change to a light brown. :fencing:


----------



## 42226 (Mar 3, 2014)

Wild neos are usually dilution of its original color. So what happens is that a red and blue breed and had babies. 60%-80% came out translucent and rest came out mix matched. So on so on until the original strains died off and became all wild. I am figuring this out by breed Rilis red to Sunkist orange. It dilutes. So this is not unusual to see. I would put the blue in a seperate tank and keep the color going if it's a good strong color. In other words start culling them


----------

